# Ark Rafting Beta



## Skikbum66 (Apr 5, 2014)

Salida east is right in the river and free. 


Rich


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Flows will be lower. 800-1000 would be a good guess. Set up camp one at the bottom of Numbers (Railroad Bridge if you can get a reservation, just a mile above it for free and undeveloped) and raft Pine Creek / Numbers with paddles. Maybe again in the evening. In the morning launch your oar boats and pick your way through the Narrows and into Brown's. Camp in Brown's at a developed site with your fire pan and groover, ideally at Brown's Creek above Zume Flume. Day three float to Salida East developed campground and party down.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Bachelor party river trips inevitably turn into full-on shit shows. Where and when you go won't matter, neither will flows as the melt is done. WHAT you do when you get where ever you go is more important.

TL (and he will never do this again) has the huge responsibility of not letting drunken idiots kill themselves, especially those who don't get out of the city much. Don't let them bring fireworks.

Camp near nobody. That can't be over stated.

Rig for flip, including the beer.

No cameras, no facebook, leave it all behind.

Enforce the PFD rule.

Otherwise, have fun!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

gmmccalden said:


> Putting together a bachelor party weekend with a group of experienced folks. Since we all got skunked on the westwater and permits in general, we're looking at doing a bunch of day runs on the Ark (or an overnight??)
> 
> Thinking to go around July 15th, gauge is showing about 1300 right now...any guesses on if the water will stick around and still be some exciting runs? Or should we bump it forward and try to get our act together for the 9th/10th?
> 
> ...



I'm doing the exact same thing the same weekend..... we will be on the water just the night of the 15th. Thinking of putting in at BV and running down to the Zoo (if it's available) to camp. Certainly have some backup spots too, but I am concerned about getting skunked on camping in Browns that weekend. Commercials and privates will be out as thick as they are all season. Good luck, have fun and stay safe..... maybe we will see you out there.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

DoStep said:


> Bachelor party river trips inevitably turn into full-on shit shows. Where and when you go won't matter, neither will flows as the melt is done. WHAT you do when you get where ever you go is more important.
> 
> TL (and he will never do this again) has the huge responsibility of not letting drunken idiots kill themselves, especially those who don't get out of the city much. Don't let them bring fireworks.
> 
> ...


Ha! Very true!
On that note, and the question about oar frames and paddle boats.
When doing evening play trips down the Gorge, I only ran oar rigs, because I did not trust peoples drunken friends to paddle for me. 
As long as the boatman is competent, and not sloshed, feel it's a bit safer.

Really enjoy rowing browns, someone else will have to comment on things like numbers.
Have fun, be safe!


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

Put in at Ruby mountain Friday night, float down and camp above the canyon.

Leave your camp and run paddle boats down to stone bridge, shuttle back up and had back to your Friday night camp that you left.

Proceed to party more, Sunday break camp and float back down to stone bridge again.

Enjoy and don't burn down the canyon.


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Swervejb (Aug 7, 2011)

DoStep said:


> Bachelor party river trips inevitably turn into full-on shit shows. Where and when you go won't matter, neither will flows as the melt is done. WHAT you do when you get where ever you go is more important.
> 
> TL (and he will never do this again) has the huge responsibility of not letting drunken idiots kill themselves, especially those who don't get out of the city much. Don't let them bring fireworks.
> 
> ...




Great advice!!! The best time will be had if you can camp as secluded as possible


----------



## CaptBiggler (May 14, 2015)

My opinion would be to not camp on the river. You can see more sections of river and have less hassle by commercial groups trying to camp or other private boaters.


Head west on County Rd 162 (Chalk Creek Dr) from the town of Nathrop. Once you get into the National Forrest, there is un-developed camping all around and will make it easier for having a loud/crazy/drunken party. Plus you have easy drive access to multiple sections.


The water level on the 15th will be around 1000 at Browns, which is nice but not terribly exciting. If you meant the alternative dates were the 9th/10th of June, you will have much higher water and Browns becomes a great CL IV run. A great long day is to put in at BV and take out at Stone Bridge. If you want to have a great day but less miles put in at Fisherman's Bridge and take out at Stone Bridge. Either way go to Stone Bridge and skip Hecla take out, you get the best two rapids on the stretch and avoid the crowds at Hecla.


If you go in July, I would also recommend the Royal Gorge. It will have the best water and run of all the Ark stretches that time of year.


----------



## CaptBiggler (May 14, 2015)

wow, just realized this post was a year ago...


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

CaptBiggler said:


> wow, just realized this post was a year ago...


Yeah..... I can't speak for the OP, but my trip went off seamlessly. Can't say the same for the car camp in the forest. We came back from the overnight to literally dozens of cars surrounding our campsite. Apparently it was the same spot Colorado Whitewater uses for their summer paddling trip.... I didn't get the memo.... so the river camp was actually much more secluded than the car camp deep in the forest.


----------

